# Who needs lolcats?



## dgetch (Jul 21, 2008)

When this blog has LOLRATS!!

I found this while browsing today. There's some pretty funny stuff here, check it out. http://icanhasrats.com

Cheers


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

AGH!! I'll be on there for hours!  I love those. Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## dgetch (Jul 21, 2008)

Haha you're welcome!
it's already consumed my evening!


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

I finished reading all of them a few hours ago. Some of them are absolutely HILARIOUS!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

They're great but that site hasn't been updated in MONTHS. Be sure to check image comments, some of them have lolcaptions in there.


Photobucket and Flickr have tons if you search 'lolrat'.


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

Hahaha! I love it! And I was about to go on WOW too!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Susinko said:


> And I was about to go on WOW too!


I go on that sometimes


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Guess we should have our own RatForum stars version of captioned pictures

Why not eh?


----------



## dgetch (Jul 21, 2008)

haha LOVE IT!


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

haha i love that site!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

I LOVE this one http://www.highhatstudios.com/imgs_ext/lolrats/macros/iisgodzilla.jpg


----------



## DeeDee (Jul 24, 2008)

These are better then lolcats. Still laughing over them


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww! those are some very cute and funny rat pictures!! i love them!!


----------

